# unkown hostname by flexlm [solved]

## Sade

I'm having trouble with Flexlm finding my hostname, I wan't to run MSC.Marc.Mentat2005. But i think the problem is somewhere in my settings.

I don't know if i'm in the right Forum I hope some moderator won't mind moving me if needed.

I start Marc like so:

```
j@pd ~ $ mentat2005

Starting License Manager Daemon

 Date:          Mon Jan  9 16:22:59 2006

 MSC Id:        004063dcf710 (ethernet)

 Hostname:      pd

 Host Type:     Linux  Server List:   Host: pd  Id: 004063dcf710 (ethernet)  Comm: 0  Port: 1700

 License files: /home/j/Marc-Mentat2005/mentat2005/../flexlm/licenses/license.dat

 User:          j

 Display:       /dev/tty

A request to check out 1 licenses for MSC.Mentat was denied.

Server node is down or not responding

 See the system adminstrator about starting the server, or

 make sure the you're referring to the right host (see LM_LICENSE_FILE)

Feature:       Mentat

Hostname:      pd

License path:  /home/j/Marc-Mentat2005/mentat2005/../flexlm/licenses -

   /license.dat

FLEXlm error:  -96,7

For further information, refer to the FLEXlm End User Manual,

available at "www.macrovision.com".

Verify that your license server is at FLEXlm version 9.2  or above.

Security check failed!

Call MSC.Software Support.
```

The error 96,7 means something like licensefile not found.

```
j@pd ~ $ cat Marc-Mentat2005/flexlm/flexlm.log

16:22:52 (lmgrd) -----------------------------------------------

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   Please Note:

16:22:52 (lmgrd)

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   This log is intended for debug purposes only.

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   There are many details in licensing policies

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   that are not reported in the information logged

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   here, so if you use this log file for any kind

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   of usage reporting you will generally produce

16:22:52 (lmgrd)   incorrect results.

16:22:52 (lmgrd)

16:22:52 (lmgrd) -----------------------------------------------

16:22:52 (lmgrd)

16:22:52 (lmgrd)

16:22:52 (lmgrd) Unknown host: pd
```

from this log i take that it can't find my hostname.

```
j@pd ~ $ hostname

pd
```

But as you can see here (and in my prompt) my hostname is pd.

I searched google on this, but i only run into windows related flexlm problems.

A snip out of my licensefile:

```
j@pd ~ $ head -n 2 /home/j/Marc-Mentat2005/flexlm/licenses/license.dat

SERVER pd ANY 1700

DAEMON MSC /home/j/Marc-Mentat2005/flexlm/linux/msc
```

I have no experience with flexlm, i need some directions plz.

----------

## fvant

Can you do a  *Quote:*   

> host pd

  and get a valid result; to check that DNS is working ok.

You may have to emerge  net-dns/bind-tools

----------

## Sade

 *fvant wrote:*   

> Can you do a  *Quote:*   host pd  and get a valid result; to check that DNS is working ok.
> 
> You may have to emerge  net-dns/bind-tools

 

```
pd j # host pd

bash: host: command not found
```

I'm emerging net-dns/bind-tools-9.2.5 as we speak.

[edit]

emerge is done, i still get the same error. do i need to start something out the toolbox?

```
pd j # host pd

Host pd not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```

----------

## Sade

bump

----------

## fvant

in /etc/resolv.conf you have the correct default domain ?

i.e. does host pd.<domain>  work but host pd not

----------

## Sade

nope it does not:

```
pd j # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

domain JJJ

nameserver 192.168.1.1

pd j # host pd.JJJ

Host pd.JJJ not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```

i'm realy clueless about all this dns and hostname stuff, i figured that it was working when the hostname command printed out my hostname.

could my router be involved in dns not working properly?

----------

## fvant

i see you have 192.168.1.1 set up as your nameserver, is that correct ? what type of server is it ? build-in dhcp and dns in your adsl box ?

You can try to hardcode your pd.jjj entry in /etc/hosts, should work as long as you don't change IPnumber

----------

## Sade

it's a asus wl-500G router. (not a pc, but the box u get when u ask the computerstore for a router  :Smile:  )

by hardcoding in to the hosts file u mean:

```
pd j # cat /etc/hosts | grep pd

192.168.1.101     pd.JJJ
```

the .JJJ part wasn't there before i started this thread.

the ip's never change, not the ip of pd nether the ip of the router.

and the nameserver? is this the dns-server?

----------

## Sade

i set my /etc/conf.d/hostname to pd.JJJ

rebooted my system and it now works.

----------

